# Neptune



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Who wanted a vostok Neptune , I can't remember on here on the bay


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think an old boy called Jamie is your man. :yes:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, that was me. Not sure I want to pay Â£165 for one that looks like it's been through a washing machine though...


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just to check if it was still water resistant obviously


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Â£175.00 delivered. *Needs a service! * that old boys having a Turkish bath. :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Â£175.00 delivered. *Needs a service! * that old boys having a Turkish bath. :yahoo: :yahoo:


 He says that on all his watches though. To be fair, he's probably the cheapest Vostok seller on ebay and the last 3 I've had off him have been excellent.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Â£175.00 delivered. *Needs a service! * that old boys having a Turkish bath. :yahoo: :yahoo:
> ...


 Yeah I know but he is still having a laugh.

For that money I expect a dealer to service the watch and give me a guarantee.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


All we need now is Trigger


----------

